# Amplificador con STK serie 402-020 t0 120



## proteus7 (May 17, 2011)

hola subos este amplificador de audio de la serie stk no tengo el diagra pues me base en el datasheet aqui dejo el pcb ya lo he probado y si funciona


----------



## fas0 (May 24, 2011)

lindo bichito, ¿con cuanto lo estás alimentando? ¿que tal el sonido?

dejo el link del pdf STK402-020


----------



## proteus7 (May 24, 2011)

que onnda
 fas0  el stk402-020 lo he alimentado con +24v 0  -24v fuente simetrica parlante 6 homs
 el stk402-040 lo he alimentado con +30v 0  -30v fuente simetrica parlante de 8 oms

en ambos casos lo probe con un filtro para eliminar los bajos  y han sonado muy bien y sin el filtro  suena bien pero no le subo tanto el volumen porque  se calientan mucho  porque los tengo en un  pequeño disipador .


----------



## PabloMCoronel (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes, te quería consultar las caracteristica de construcción del choque de salida del ampli.

Desde ya, muchisimas gracias!


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 24, 2012)

Saludos compañeros, aqui subo fotos de un montaje con este integrado (STK402-120s) el PCB lo hice tomando como referencia la posición de los componentes como lo muestra la primera foto, lo hice con el paint *(si con el paint)*  esta foto la encontre hace algun tiempo navegando en los ratos de ocio.

Todavia no lo he probado, pero estoy completamente seguro que funciona, ya que la disposición de los componentes es la misma que aparece en el datasheet de este integrado, a ver si mañana lo hecho a andar, de cualquier forma ya estoy amenazando  con subir el PCB para quienes lo quieran armar.  Saludos


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 24, 2012)

PabloMCoronel dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, te quería consultar las caracteristica de construcción del choque de salida del ampli.
> 
> Desde ya, muchisimas gracias!



saludos pablo la bobina que le puse es con alambre de .8mm de diametro y  son 7 vuelta y el diametro que forman las 7 espiras son de 11mm.

saludos



te quedo bien el ampli fausto    y pues seria bueno que compartieras tu pcb para  quienes lo quieran realizar.



fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros, aqui subo fotos de un montaje con este integrado (STK402-120s) el PCB lo hice tomando como referencia la posición de los componentes como lo muestra la primera foto, lo hice con el paint *(si con el paint)*  esta foto la encontre hace algun tiempo navegando en los ratos de ocio.
> 
> Todavia no lo he probado, pero estoy completamente seguro que funciona, ya que la disposición de los componentes es la misma que aparece en el datasheet de este integrado, a ver si mañana lo hecho a andar, de cualquier forma ya estoy amenazando  con subir el PCB para él que lo quiera armar.  Saludos
> 
> ...


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 9, 2012)

Saludos compañeros, esta semana probe este ampli y me dejo mas que satisfecho, no quedo del todo estetico, pero se escucha muy bien, cero ruidos, claro, esto depende en gran medida del preamplificador que tiene colocado, pero por ahora estoy muy conforme con el resultado obtenido.

Tambien coloque en el mismo gabinete, un amplificador dedicado para el subwoofer, con el integrado STK442-120 en modo puente    este esta destinado a un sub kenwood de doble bobina (en serie para obtener los 8Ω de impedancia minimos para el correcto funcionamiente de este integrado).

Saludos     aqui las fotos.


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 8, 2013)

Saludos compañeros, tal vez sea un poco tarde    aqui les dejo el pcb para que armen este amplificador, la disposicion de los componentes, asi como el valor de los mismos es como lo indica en el esquema el fabricante.


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Estoy tentado de armar este amplificador, tengo una fuente simple de 45V, me informare y la transformare en partida, croe que me arriesgare a sacar el interado del minicomponente MHC-rg88!


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola Fausto, Podrias poner la distribucion de los componentes, te lo agradeceria bastante


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 17, 2013)

Athlon64 dijo:


> Hola Fausto, Podrias poner la distribucion de los componentes, te lo agradeceria bastante



Saludos compañero, por el momento no cuento con la imagen que me pides, ya que el PCB lo hice con el paint, si te guías con el esquema que aparece en el pdf o en el datasheet del integrado no deberías tener problemas para armar tu amplificador. 

Tan luego tenga un poco de tiempo libre, tratare de realizar el PCB, en el *PCB Wizard *para obtener la mascara de componentes y facilitar el armado de este amplificador.

Saludos al foro desde Puebla México.


----------



## giancarlorosmeri (Nov 1, 2013)

que tal amigos aca dejo un pcb que hice para el stk 402-XXX espero les sirva,esta hecho en base al datasheet del integrado proximamente hare uno para la familia de la serie 433-XXX


----------



## Cdma System (Feb 5, 2014)

Creo que siempre resulta interesante la opcion de poder poner los canales en Bridge, asi uno podria usarlos estereo y si se requiere tener la opcion de puentear sin desarmar nada digo.......
Perdón sí aparecen signos entre palabras, es porque estoy escribiendo desde el cel.


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 5, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Creo que siempre resulta interesante la opcion de poder poner los canales en Bridge, asi uno podria usarlos estereo y si se requiere tener la opcion de puentear sin desarmar nada digo.......
> Perdón sí aparecen signos entre palabras, es porque estoy escribiendo desde el cel.



asi es , resulta interesante, pero  los stk402-xxx  no estan hechos para trabajar en modo bridge


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 6, 2014)

proteus7 dijo:


> asi es , resulta interesante, pero  los stk402-xxx  no estan hechos para trabajar en modo bridge



Y porque no se puede?


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> Y porque no se puede?



configuralo en modo bridge si se puede

pero los transistores de salida de estos stk no soportan  el doble de potencia, y al conectarlo en modo bridge  te aguantaria unos minutos y despues  se quemaria el stk(se calientan tanto que puedes  cocinat un huevo) 

he hecho pruebas  que avalan lo que digo


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 6, 2014)

Bien, has visto que para conectarlos en puente se debe colocar un altavoz del doble de la impedancia en modo simple o por lo menos de 8 Ohms? Tambien que la tensión de alimentación debe reducirse por cuestiones de disipacion de potencia y que se deben redimensionar los disipadores de calor precisamente por la razón que acabas de dar?


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 6, 2014)

pero para este tipo de  stk  no es conveneniente, si el stk402-040 te da 25w x canal para que quieres conectarlo en bridge, si puedes  utilizar el stk402-070   y el precio es casi el mismo. de estos 2 stk

tu dices que hay que redimencionar el disipador, usar un parlante  de 8 homs y eso ya es un gasto mas  (sale mas caro las naranjas que el mango)



Ferchito dijo:


> Bien, has visto que para conectarlos en puente se debe colocar un altavoz del doble de la impedancia en modo simple o por lo menos de 8 Ohms? Tambien que la tensión de alimentación debe reducirse por cuestiones de disipacion de potencia y que se deben redimensionar los disipadores de calor precisamente por la razón que acabas de dar?


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 6, 2014)

proteus7 dijo:


> pero para este tipo de  stk  no es conveneniente, si el stk402-040 te da 25w x canal para que quieres conectarlo en bridge, si puedes  utilizar el stk402-070   y el precio es casi el mismo. de estos 2 stk
> 
> tu dices que hay que redimencionar el disipador, usar un parlante  de 8 homs y eso ya es un gasto mas  (sale mas caro las naranjas que el mango)



En eso tienes razon, pero si quieres conectarlo en puente y que trabaje bien; debes hacerlo asi, pero si decides conectarlo en puente utilizando las mismas condiciones fisicas y electricas del single-end el STK se va a dañar...ves que si se puede, solo que hay que dimensionar el circuito desde cero correctamente para que nos trabaje de la forma que buscamos.

Si solo se quisiera mas potencia se puede hacer lo que propones de comprar un STK de la misma línea pero mas potente tambien esta bien, la intencion mia realmente era hacerte ver que si se pueden configurar en puente teniendo exito en el resultado.


----------



## Cdma System (May 22, 2014)

Si mal no leí mas arriba justamente dice que tiene uno exclusivamente en puente y parece ser una placa pre- fabricada, si no se puede por que lo hace el fabricante?


----------



## nicolasdemirdjian (Jun 25, 2016)

hola disculpen el capacitor de 3pf es de poliester ¿


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2016)

nicolasdemirdjian dijo:


> hola disculpen el capacitor de 3pf es de poliester ¿



¿ Donde viste ese capacitor ?

Suponiendo que ese valor fuese correcto, sería un capacitor cerámico o mica-plata


----------



## oskar1607 (Oct 19, 2016)

hola señores si se puede colocar bridge, tengo un equipo samsung y lo trae en modo puente, para el subwoofer saludes


----------

